# TSS Hobbies $1000 1/24 Scale Bracket Race



## tbolt (Jan 6, 2005)

TSS Hobbies $1000.00 1/24 Scale Bracket Race 1/24/09:woohoo: www.tsshobbies.com http://www.yellowbullet.com/forum/showthread.php?t=102224


----------



## tbolt (Jan 6, 2005)

Hot Rod magazine is doing an article on this race.:woohoo: Come early and stay late!


----------



## tbolt (Jan 6, 2005)

Congrats to Wes for his big WIN! Here are a few pictures from yesterday's race. http://www.yellowbullet.com/forum/showthread.php?t=107583


----------

